
What a Blackface Photo Says About South Korea’s Racism Problem - brandonlc
https://thediplomat.com/2020/08/what-a-blackface-photo-says-about-south-koreas-racism-problem/
======
raxxorrax
Because a minstrel show in US America, which is given way too much cultural
clout by its alleged ideological enemies, should determine how people behave
in South Korea? We are truly in the age of ignorance.

This is impotent US American CSIS propaganda, doing what they claimed Russia
is guilty of.

US America exporting ignorance...

